
Ask HN: What protection is there to ensure DNA privacy when mass Corona testing? - sigmaprimus
Should I worry what other things the government will do with my test sample?<p>Should I trust the government when history shows they tend to abuse citizen trust if given to opportunity?
======
rolph
in theory a sample could yield a DNA extract as well as the RNA needed for the
testing. There could be HIPAA , and there is the extra effort and over head
required to divert DNA from a sample and process it. I know i wouldnt want to
be involved with the sale of such a database. You dont have to worry unless
youve done something so wrong that there is someone watching and waiting for
the opportunity to find some sort of entry point.

There are many more places that any one persons DNA can be obtained by
occulted means.

------
jascii
Which government? I suspect a lot depends on what jurisdiction you're in.

Do you have a family doctor? Do you trust him/her? Can they do the testing for
you?

